# Vent eggs!



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Woohoo, my first eggs. I was looking around in my tank and found 3-4 eggs which i can see on one of my brom leaves. They are all dark from what i see so they look fertile! ill try and take pics tommorow!


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

grats! now your going to have to change your sig  
keep us updated on how the eggs do


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! is there anything i should do? just let them be? this is my first time so im clueless.


----------



## Abbathx (Aug 15, 2007)

you have the option to pull them or leave them. if you leave them they will take care of the tads and raise them if u want. if might be a good idea to let the parents do the work for you.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

any update?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Grats man, any pictures?


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like the eggs turned white. I will see if i can get a pic


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Aw sorry about that. I've been trying to get mine to breed as well and hope to get it going soon as it gets warmer and sunnier. Hope the next clutch is successful


----------



## rizman (Feb 23, 2008)

I am new to this @#$%^%$#@ awesome hobby, I have purchased a small group of french guyana vents and as soon as i got them in their homes a male started calling and the next day i saw 8 eggs in one brom. Now What? Will there be/are more? HELP!!!!Also, what do they eat at the differant stages? I have stills of eggs as well as audio/visiual of male calling I will try to post them.Thx. in advance Leo (rizman)


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Any pics?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

rizman said:


> I am new to this @#$%^%$#@ awesome hobby, I have purchased a small group of french guyana vents and as soon as i got them in their homes a male started calling and the next day i saw 8 eggs in one brom. Now What? Will there be/are more? HELP!!!!Also, what do they eat at the differant stages? I have stills of eggs as well as audio/visiual of male calling I will try to post them.Thx. in advance Leo (rizman)


Lucky son of a tad,

Are you prepared to raise the tads yourself? If you want you could let the parents raise them, but I think raising them yourself adds to experience and better canhnces of survival... Pull them and gently add it to a petri dish with spring water just barely up to the hieght of the eggs. Once hatched you can individually watch them grow separately feeding them tad bites and regular fish flakes I hear... to prevent egg mold people use methylene blue. Joshsfrogs has a nice tutorial on the steps of raising tads.

Goodluck


----------

